# W&W Sebastian Flute Velocity Pro Recurve Target Sight



## bobnikon (Jun 10, 2012)

For not much more you can get a sure-loc supreme 550 in the sights and stabs section. All the sight you will likely ever need. Typically comes with a 10/32 sight block, but for $20ish you can buy a 8/32 from Lancaster or others, or just get/make a 10/32 aperature.


----------



## MickeyBisco (Jul 14, 2012)

I'll second Erik, and add I've been ridiculously happy with my Fita EXTREME!! It actually has to be typed that way, sorry. It's just that extreme. 

It's pretty darn identical to the QuestX, and the block looks like my Supreme so it's plenty tough.

If I had 120 to spend, one can do a lot worse than a Shibuya Dual Click, used on these forums for about 125.


----------



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

MickeyBisco said:


> I'll second Erik, and add I've been ridiculously happy with my Fita EXTREME!! It actually has to be typed that way, sorry. It's just that extreme.
> 
> It's pretty darn identical to the QuestX, and the block looks like my Supreme so it's plenty tough.
> 
> If I had 120 to spend, one can do a lot worse than a Shibuya Dual Click, used on these forums for about 125.


I thought about a Shibuya Dual Click but what turned me off to that is I need a sight with quick adjust and micro click. Unlike my chinsey cartel medalist that I have to dig out my wrenches just to do a little adjustment for. Correct me if I'm wrong but the dual click you have to unscrew a bunch of thumb screws to adjust correct


----------



## MickeyBisco (Jul 14, 2012)

Incorrect, unless by "a bunch", you mean "one".

It's miles above the Cartel in build. If I had to buy a sight in that price range, that's what it would be. It time tested, accurate and sturdy.


----------



## Mormegil (Jan 26, 2012)

The only person I've ever seen using one hated it. He said it was heavy and clunky and poorly built and there are better options for the same money (shibuya dual click, W&W ws600, 2nd hand high end sight like suggested above)

Bear in mind he was a shop owner who could pick and choose his gear out of whatever he had in the shop but he's usually pretty good at rating gear based on what it's supposed to be (he's not the sort of guy who complains about a ford because it isn't a rolls royce).


----------



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

Would you say the Davis system sight is better? I originally wanted that but my shop owner recommended the velocity over the davis


----------



## Mormegil (Jan 26, 2012)

Dunno -never seen a Davis (on this side of the Pacific we get less gear than you guys do).


----------



## MickeyBisco (Jul 14, 2012)

From what I've heard, the use of both metric / standard hardware on the Davis is a deal breaker for me. I've played a bit with one, solid and well built.

Is there some reason to avoid the Dual click?


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

If you're patient, you should be able to find a used Shibuya Dual Click. If you're really, really patient you might be able to even get into a used Shibuya Ultima RC for about the same money that you're planning to spend. One last sight you can be patient waiting for a used one to appear - the Win & Win WS-600. The WS-600 is what I got (used) when I got impatient waiting for a new Dual-click. It's got a few advantages over the Dual-click (carbon extension and aluminum aperture block) for about the same money as you're looking to spend on that SF sight.

For both the Dual-click and the WS-600, there is only one locking screw, and it's for elevation. On my WS-600, it doubles as a quick adjust too - unscrew it a lot, push it in and hold it while you make large, quick elevation adjustments. 

I'm seeing a common thread in my advice in this reply - it's going to take patience. Good used sights don't come up very often. You could always do what I did and beg...

-Kent W.


----------



## Robert43 (Aug 2, 2004)

Mormegil said:


> Dunno -never seen a Davis (on this side of the Pacific we get less gear than you guys do).


Hi I had 1 for my compound & sold it when I got out of archery . When I took up archery again I never bought a Davis system again very chunky & much better sights out there.


----------



## fluke (Aug 12, 2012)

i am also very interested in this sf sight. anyone actually own one and have a review. i know shibuya or sureloc are probably better but i want to know about the sf

a friend of mine has one of the earlier sf carbon sights and looks very decent


----------



## horndog (Jan 5, 2009)

hoytshooter15 said:


> http://www.lancasterarchery.com/w-w-sebastian-flute-velocity-pro-recurve-target-sight.html
> 
> Need a new sight that will last a long time, cant afford a sure loc (at least not now) or shibuya.
> *Is this W&W sight quality and worth the money?* Or should I save a little longer and get something better?


If you take precautions it is a good sight. I am using the W&W Sebastian Flute Premium Carbon Sight. It uses the same head. If you don't plan on using an upper limb shock damper then don't buy this sight!


----------



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

MickeyBisco said:


> From what I've heard, the use of both metric / standard hardware on the Davis is a deal breaker for me. I've played a bit with one, solid and well built.
> 
> Is there some reason to avoid the Dual click?


I need a sight with micro click and quick adjust. I'v seen the dual click and it's basically the same adjustment method as my cartel medalist right?


----------



## Limbman (Oct 14, 2013)

On the Velocity Pro,

I have one on the way. I will review it to the best of my ability in a few days.
It is replacing a very old Toxonics so my review will not be up against anything made in the last 25years


----------



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

Limbman said:


> On the Velocity Pro,
> 
> I have one on the way. I will review it to the best of my ability in a few days.
> It is replacing a very old Toxonics so my review will not be up against anything made in the last 25years


I look forward to it!


----------



## Limbman (Oct 14, 2013)

Ok, I got it.
Inspection found it to be well made. Good fit and finish and the adjustment solid.
Nothing loose and sloppy. The only thing I found unacceptable was the peel and stick labels on the adjustment knobs.
They look cheap and we're not lined up well. Small issue but could be better.

I shot about 70 arrows and no noise and nothing came loose. It is very light by the way.

Overall it it an awesome deal for the price from what I can tell so far.

Mike


----------



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

Limbman said:


> Ok, I got it.
> Inspection found it to be well made. Good fit and finish and the adjustment solid.
> Nothing loose and sloppy. The only thing I found unacceptable was the peel and stick labels on the adjustment knobs.
> They look cheap and we're not lined up well. Small issue but could be better.
> ...


Pics?? I always like to see a picture that is more close up that the Lancaster stock image.


----------



## Limbman (Oct 14, 2013)

I can email pics


----------



## arrowyn (Jul 4, 2013)

The shibuya double click isn't that hard to adjust and its really stable. It's tough (I've dropped my bow / forgot to tie the finger sling) on it on concrete and it got a few scratches). I don't even lock it and it stays in place. No screws to undo for elevation and there is even a release so you can move it by hand (if you don't want to click it). The horizontal adjustment for the pip is a turn click. The only time you'll need the allen is if you want to loose the horizontal to slide the pip many mm at a time or if you need to set the whole sight height on the elevation bar.


----------



## Limbman (Oct 14, 2013)

FYI,
All the adjustments on the Velocity Pro are as above. I have not tried the drop test yet
Wrenches are only needed for assembly,not adjustment.
Button release for rapid vertical, click adjust horizontal and vertical without screw locks.

Not saying it is any better but just saying these features are the same.

Mike


----------



## jordanv3 (Jan 18, 2014)

Limbman said:


> I can email pics


If anyone has pics can I have them sent to me as well, email is [email protected] please

I also have this on backorder and am dying to see it up close and personal


----------



## BlueSynapse (Feb 3, 2014)

I know its a thread resurect but I just picked one of these up today so figured I'd get you the pics


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

That looks pretty good for the money. I've started to stay away from any sight that requires a locking screw or knob. Esp. for kids. Bought my wife a Decut $70 alum. version of this sight and it's working great. She loves it, and I'm real happy with it. This one is essentially the same thing, but with a carbon extension. Only thing to change about it is that set screw that holds the aperture in place. It will rattle loose. Just put a nut on either side of the aperture rod (ala sure-loc) and be done with it.


----------



## Arsi (May 14, 2011)

hoytshooter15 said:


> I need a sight with micro click and quick adjust. I'v seen the dual click and it's basically the same adjustment method as my cartel medalist right?


Doesnt look like anyone answered this question so ill do it. No, its not the same adjustment method as your Cartel sight. While yes, it does have the spiral design and teeth like the Cartel, the Dual Click has ball bearings in it like all the other top sights out on the market. It definitely has a micro adjust and the quick adjust is much smoother than the Cartel. Sure, it has locking screws but they are 10x better than the Cartel locking screws. Much more secure. You get what you pay for.


----------



## zal (May 1, 2007)

Dual click is far superior in build quality to that SF sight.


----------



## saxonbow (Feb 14, 2011)

hi hoytshooter15's 

i use the cartel spectra its for compond bows,but i use it on my recurve bow 10/32 pin solid build carbon exe arm and only £64- 70 notes love ,one thing to note get the black one the sight marks are eached in white,i got the sliver one and its hard too see them.


----------



## rstgyx (Apr 13, 2013)

zal said:


> Dual click is far superior in build quality to that SF sight.


Debatable. 

Though there is a recurve shooter that has the SF sight an we have tried everything to make the damn thing stop while rattling. Tightened all the bolts and still nothing. One of us even took it apart and put it back together, got a little better but still sounds like something is loose inside the sight. Beware.


----------



## saxonbow (Feb 14, 2011)

ive got 3 more pics of the sight but get them too upload at the mo sorry .


----------



## RickBac (Sep 18, 2011)

My family has owned most of the sights listed. Right now we are all compound shooters but we have shot recurve in the past.

Shibuya Dual Click. Excellent sight for the money. Has all the micro adjustments you need and Shibuya Quality
Davis. Loved this sight, not sure why I sold it. Not for recurve in my opinion. Great compound sight.
Angel. Best sight on the market. My younger sons is three years old and still works like brand new. Don't drop it though.
Shibuya Shibuya Ultima. Great sight, smooth. great Adjustments. Older son's is 3 years old and it still works great. Got to keep it clean.
Fivics Scorpion, for the money it is fine. soft metal.
Cartel, I have owned two of their upper level ones. Both Broke, could not get parts.

As for the SF you are looking at. It looks fine but a good used Shibuya or Acxel will make you very happy in the long run.

For an Apertures, there is a guy on the FITA classifieds that make awesome ones. Highly recommend.


----------



## zal (May 1, 2007)

I have currently three recurve sights:
Shibuya Ultima carbon, from when they were introduced around 2006 or so. As new.
Shibuya Dual Click, from 2000, with a couple of users before me. As new.
Shibuya RX-10, from 1997 or so, with one user before me. As new.

Everything works and is smooth. I've tried others but they rattle, or parts get loose or get stuck. Even the extremely costly ones. I do have Copper John ANTS with a compound, but quick release is very stiff.

Best sight for money is still second hand dual click.


----------



## saxonbow (Feb 14, 2011)

got the 3 pics on at last, i had to put the sight marks on the front myself as with this sliver one its hard too see them but the black one there ok show up in white .


----------



## Azzurri (Mar 10, 2014)

I bought the SF premium carbon sight that looks like this, with my first OR bow, and used it through my first indoor season last winter. If this is like that, the design has a basic fault. The aperture comes out easily for disassembly, and drops in place with a screw you hand tighten. As you shoot that screw -- which you can't allen-down -- comes loose and droops. It got to the point where every end I had to have a near-OCD ritual of making sure it was in place right before hitting the line. People may have thought I was tinkering with my sight every end, but I was just trying to keep the screw tight at the same place. If I forgot I might have a round with arrows slightly off in a direction and then see the aperture was drooping. This is now my default response to the "it's not the tools, it's the archer," trope. Occasionally it is the equipment.

It was bad enough that for the last two months of the season I set up an incentive chart with certain quality sights, and basically said, if my personal best at the end of the year is x I have earned this sight, y this one, z that one. The whole premise being the SF was gone when the season's over, and I'd set up a game to determine its replacement.

[I then kind of reneged on the game -- despite "earning" a better sight -- and went with the dual click (which is great in the sense I no longer obsess over the sight, I just set it up, and fiddle with it only when it actually needs to move) because I couldn't justify a sight more expensive than the riser it's mounted on.]

The dual click costs $40 more and you will cry about it less. I've had it three months and I think I had to do one adjustment turning the aperture back square and tightening it down. That's it. Failing that, if you're just getting into it, you could probably find a reliable, slide-based sight like the dual click that would be just fine.


----------



## Apollon (Dec 9, 2013)

My experience with SF:

- good and excellent limbs
- good risers
- bad sights

In my opinion, you can't go wrong with a Shibuya sight.


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

Most modern recurve sights are a disappointment. Ok make that All.


----------



## zal (May 1, 2007)

All SF sights I've seen this far have that problem with small screw that tightens the pin, it always gets loose at some point and people get really frustrated with it and start using tools, then they strip the threads.

You only know quality sight with age. Shibuyas age well and only problems I've seen could be fixed, Sure-locs too but can rattle a bit, at least the new sights. A friend of mine has some ancient Sure-Locs which are solid as rock but I think they've been getting worse lately. Some Angels which are basically Yamaha copies are good but they are fragile if you drop them. I've seen Axcels crack. SF sights are basically Arc Systeme copies, but those are bit better, but top ones are pricy and not as good as others. AGF are good but riser-side adjustments can be deal breaker for some. Spigarellis can rattle, old ones are good. W&W sights and Fivics sights are basically Shibuya copies, but material seems weaker and screw holes strip.

So I'd still pretty much go with Shibuya. When I used to be more involved in club coaching side, I could have dozens of archers buying sights every year and always I told them go with Shibuya. Most who went after cheaper options, quite often SF, generally got rid of it pretty quickly and got a better one within a year. Never seen anyone stick with SF sight for more than few years. I don't have any problems with my sights even though they are pretty old. Just turn the knobs when needing adjustment.


----------



## BlueSynapse (Feb 3, 2014)

rstgyx said:


> Debatable.
> 
> Though there is a recurve shooter that has the SF sight an we have tried everything to make the damn thing stop while rattling. Tightened all the bolts and still nothing. One of us even took it apart and put it back together, got a little better but still sounds like something is loose inside the sight. Beware.


I've been getting this recently.. or I just started noticing it.. I believe it's the brass quick adjust button that's rattling. Its got JUST enough wiggle room and the bow is perfectly quiet when I shoot without this part of the sight. I'm currently trying to figure out a method of solving this.. atm some paper custom cut to match the diameter is my best MacGyver attempt.


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

http://www.fivics.com/fivics2013/product/product_sight.html

FV-100. It's light, it's cheap and sturdy. I use it on my platina.


----------

